# Dependencies Solution...???

## Daganoth

Hey Everyone!

I'm installing the FireGL 8800 drivers for my Radeon and when installing the rpm, I was flagged for all the dependencies, even the basic system files like /bin/bash. I checked them, had most of them, so I --nodeps my way through. While the module made fine, it could not be loaded, but that's another issue.

One of the depends I did not have was: libpthread.so.0

Although I do have: libpthread.so

Are they the same? functionally equivalent? Can I symlink the depend? Or do I even have a problem?   :Very Happy: 

Thanks!

----------

## lx

 *Daganoth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are they the same? functionally equivalent? Can I symlink the depend? Or do I even have a problem?  
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -al /usr/lib/libpthread.so
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           25 05-28 20:30 /usr/lib/libpthread.so -> ../../lib/libpthread.so.0

  *Quote:*   

> ls -al /lib/libpthread.so.0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 05-28 20:29 /lib/libpthread.so.0 -> libpthread-0.9.so

 

Think that answers it, btw

 *Quote:*   

> ldconfig -p | grep libpthread
> 
> 	libpthread.so.0 (libc6, OS ABI: Linux 2.0.0) => /lib/libpthread.so.0
> 
> 	libpthread.so (libc6, OS ABI: Linux 2.0.0) => /usr/lib/libpthread.so

 

They are installed, when compiling the glibc package. The RPM is probably looking for it in /usr/lib while gentoo installs it in /lib, so yes symlink it.

Cya lX.

----------

## Daganoth

Thanks! I should use -l more often   :Embarassed: 

----------

